# Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Premium)



## Arbyem (Apr 13, 2008)

*Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Premium)*

I have been experiencing recurring problems with abnormal endings to Windows 7 with my current MacBook Pro configuration of Mac OS 10.7.5 and Windows 7 Parallels Desktop. I also had a problem with Mac OS auto-rebooting when I left my laptop system unattended, with the top remaining open, so as to permit either a long backup of my Mac OS or a full scan of Windows 7 via Malwarebytes Pro to be completed. The root cause of my continuing problems with my configuration was having to totally replace my Windows 7 Home Premium because of a catastrophic failure in Windows 7 virtual machine.
Would an upgrade of both my Mac OS to 9.1 and my Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (still using Windows 7 as the guest OS) resolve my unresolved issues?
If it is deemed possible to do so successfully, what is the correct order (process) for achieving those two upgrades? 
I have been advised that Mac OS X Mavericks + Parallels Desktop 9 is a stable combination and that I shouldn't experience any issues with that; and that
I can upgrade to Parallels Desktop 9 by following KB Parallels: How to install or upgrade to Parallels Desktop 9 
and then upgrade my Mac OS X to 10.9. However, the advice also included clearing up the current configuration problems before performing the planned upgrades.
Given that my recurring problems have been only partially resolved [e.g. for my Mac OS auto-reboot problem, two free applications "Caffeine" and "Jiggler", solved the auto-rebooting problem, but my Windows 7 virtual machine crashing (tcpip.sys driver issues) recurred today, but appeared to be solved via a booting into Safe Mode with Networking - but not having success with troubleshooting - and rebooting into Normal mode], I need advice to assist in cleaning up this issue before embarking on an upgrade path for both Mac OS and Parallels. 
Appreciatively, Bruce


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*

When you list MacOS versions, be sure to include the whole version. MacOS 9.1 is very different than MacOS X 10.9.1.

As for resolving your problems, we'd need way more details. Like for the Mac rebooting, are you sure it's rebooting and not just going to sleep with logon required at wake, especially since Caffeine and Jiggler fixed it. As for the Windows issue, being a network driver, we'd need the exact error code, and the Windows 7 guys should be able to help you.

As for upgrading, the absolute best way to get rid of any and all software issues is to do a fresh install. This involves backing up your important documents, wiping the hard drives clean, reinstalling the MacOS (With 10.9 you can make a bootable USB installer with some foot work. I never recommend doing an upgrade, always a fresh install.), reinstalling your programs and then moving your documents back in place. This will give you new configuration files and other background settings so that old issues won't carry over. Once that s done, you can now install the new version of Parallels (again not upgraded) and then I'd create a brand new VM and stat over with a new install of Windows. If you still get that driver error, you will need to contact Parallels since it shows there may be an issue with their network driver.


----------



## Arbyem (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*

Hi sinclair_tm:
Thanks for the expeditious and comprehensive response.
I erred in using the "Mac OS 9.1" reference; I meant Mac OS 10.9.1.
As for the "auto-reboot" issue, the error could well be Mac OS "sleep" related rather than Windows 7 VM related. In any case, the work-around using Caffeine and Jiggler apps is acceptable to me.
As for your advice to do a complete re-install of everything, I accept it as the most reasonable one. However, having experienced the agony of only a Windows 7 Home Premium re-install (when the more correct solution was probably a re-install of only my Windows 7 - Parallels Desktop (i.e. the Windows 7 virtual machine), I am most reluctant to experience that type of process again! It took me several days before I have resolved all of the issues involving the re-install using my original Windows 7 CD, having to go through the Windows 7 updates from the time of production of the CD, and having to re-install all of my dozen or so Windows legacy applications.
Since I am still getting the occasional Windows 7 VM crashes (tcpip.sys error), I clearly need to do something, but your recommended process scares the hell out of me!
I do have daily Time Machine backups of my entire Mac OS system (including, I believe the Windows 7 VM portion) on a 1 TB external USB 3.0 Hard drive, and also a separate Windows 7 backup of the Windows 7 VM - on a separate external USB 2.0 Hard drive. Hence I presume that I could have the necessary backup material to perform a complete Mac OS internal 500 GB hard drive erasure. I would have to purchase both the Mac OS 10.9 and Windows 9 - Parallels Desktop replacements, and not perform the upgrades, but rather pursue your recommended process.
I will have to ponder what course of action to pursue.
Any other advice?
Appreciatively, Bruce


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*

I know it's a scary and heavy handed thing to try to fix the problem with, but my experience has shown me that in the end it take less time than trying to do in place upgrades and then trying to fix all the issues that the upgrade causes as well as the issues that don't get fixed by the upgrade.

I'm still running 10.8 on my Mac at home because of the custom setup I have and the pain it'll be to do an OS upgrade. It's running fine now so I figure I'll leave it. Maybe at the next MacOS version I'll update. I'm still at 10.6 on my laptop because of features it has that newer version of OS X don't have that I use tons.


----------



## Arbyem (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*

Hi again sinclair_tm: I have experienced some further Windows 7 VM crashes, each with a tcpip.sys error. Is there any useful information that can be gleaned from the attached screen shot following the latest failure?
Appreciatively, Bruce
/Users/bruce/Desktop/Win7VM-tcpip.sys-crash Screen Shot 2014-02-27 at 9.34.39 AM.png


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*

Sorry, at this point you are out of our territory. I'd start a new thread in the Win 7 sub forum asking for help if I were you. Tell them you are having this issue with Windows 7 in a VM and include this BSOD. Issues with Windows in the VM belong there. Issues with getting the VM sofwtare up and running belong in the host OS forum. Your VM software is running fine so now it's time to get help from the guest OS guys.


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*



Arbyem said:


> Hi again sinclair_tm: I have experienced some further Windows 7 VM crashes, each with a tcpip.sys error. Is there any useful information that can be gleaned from the attached screen shot following the latest failure?
> Appreciatively, Bruce
> /Users/bruce/Desktop/Win7VM-tcpip.sys-crash Screen Shot 2014-02-27 at 9.34.39 AM.png


That's a problem with the VMWare, which is a virtual machine (the BIOS used in Windows).
Changed anything? Upgraded anything?
When is the last time you ran a Disk Utility Repair permissions?
That can affect things too
Also 10.9.1 was kinda unstable, up it to 10.9.3 but the older the system is the more it may or may not correct thing. I won't upgrade my 2006 17" iMac that my kid uses, it's on 10.6.8 and can stay there.
My wife's 2006 Macbook I did upgrade to 10.9.1 then 10.9.3 and it works fine running Adobe CS 5.5 suite but her 2010 iMac I put to 10.9.1 and it was kinda whacky, now it's at 10.9.3 and behaving better.
I stay at 10.7.5 because of rEFIT bootup on my iMac
I made the mistake of a security upgrade on my Macbook Pro and it wiped away rEFIT so now I gotta press the command key to pick which partition I want if I want to boot to Windows 7 ultimate.
I personally, did not like to use VM's i would just rather boot into OS X or into Winblows (for the "full" experience)....:rofl:


----------



## Arbyem (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*

Hi philmiami: Thanks for your input.
I have a couple of clarifications. I am on Mac OS 10.7.5, and have been since I purchased my MacBook Pro in 2012. I have not upgraded or otherwise changed anything, beyond the required Mac OS and Windows 7 updates.
I like the concurrent operations of Mac OS and Windows 7 VM (via Coherence), since I often have to copy and paste items from one domain to the other.
For the Disk Utility Repair permissions, is that Mac OS based, or part of Windows 7 VM?
I am still having to boot up from the Abnormal Ending each time I "stop" Windows 7 VM.
Appreciatively, Arbyem


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Upgrades: Mac OS 10.7.5 to 10.9, & Parallels 7 to Parallels 9 (Windows7 Home Prem*

ok I am not following
abnormal boot up? safe boot/single user/verbose?
You shut down in Windows 7 and it won't boot up correctly in apple?
You have to shut down in Apple since the Win 7 is on a "virtual" machine and it is NOT a physical piece of hardware, so I would suspect the errors in the file structure on the OS X disk.
When is the last time you did
Utilities>Disk Utility>Repair Permissions
That is Apple based and the virtual machine should not have any problems but you could run scan disk under Windows>Programs>Accessories>System Tools but depends on how the VM was setup but this would only affect the Windows VM
Run Disk Utility first, permissions change all the time, files get changed and something does not change it back,etc.
OS X is good but it is not 100% UNIX which requires very little file structure maintenance.
You do boot up first in Apple then start the VM, you do NOT have it to open automatically on login do you? That can create a problem, because it does not complete one thing then move to the next in logical sequence, it starts things all at once, running many processes and sometimes that can create a file structure problem.
Apples still need maintenance but not as often as Windows.


----------

